# Portugal Residency if married to Portuguese National



## Toby D (Oct 28, 2011)

Can anyone help me of applying for a residency in Portugal if I am married to a Portuguese national? 

I am an Australian who has been married to a Portuguese national for over 3 years now. 

I would like to apply for a Portugues residency but can not find any information pertaining to my situation. 

Any assistance greatly appreciated! 

Toby


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you in Portugal? if not then you can't apply for Residency.
If your not accompanying your Portuguese partner then I believe you would be treated same as anyone non EU person applying for Visa or for Residence. 

If your here or moving here then your Portuguese partner makes the application through your local SEF office as "reunifaction of family"

Portal SEF


----------



## Toby D (Oct 28, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Are you in Portugal? if not then you can't apply for Residency.
> If your not accompanying your Portuguese partner then I believe you would be treated same as anyone non EU person applying for Visa or for Residence.
> 
> If your here or moving here then your Portuguese partner makes the application through your local SEF office as "reunifaction of family"
> ...


Thanks Canoeman, I am Australian. I have seen that I can apply for Family Reunion for residency. I was also wondering about the difference between Residency and Citizenship. Can I have duel citizenship with my Australian citizenship and if i can get this do I still need a residency status? 

Regards,

Toby


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Residency gives you permission to live in a country.
Citizenship means you take Portuguese Citizenship (nationality), which means you would be subject to all Portuguese Laws, taxation, etc etc. Depending on your country of birth Laws you might be able to have dual Citizenship.

Further info here, it does say if married to a Portuguese National but don't know if it encompasses a marriage abroad. You need to check with the Embassy in Australia
Portal SEF


----------



## Toby D (Oct 28, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Residency gives you permission to live in a country.
> Citizenship means you take Portuguese Citizenship (nationality), which means you would be subject to all Portuguese Laws, taxation, etc etc. Depending on your country of birth Laws you might be able to have dual Citizenship.
> 
> Further info here, it does say if married to a Portuguese National but don't know if it encompasses a marriage abroad. You need to check with the Embassy in Australia
> Portal SEF


Thanks Canoeman - I think I have got to the bottom of it. First I need to get my Permanent Residency sorted out. I can then apply for a citizenship if I want. I have checked the Australian laws and this is allowed.

Toby


----------



## SophieRo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm also looking into applying for a residency visa to stay with my Portuguese fiancee. Anyone have any suggestions as where to start? We were looking into getting married already and were wondering if we should do this before applying for my visa. Will this make it a little easier?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, it would as on entry to Portugal on a standard Schegan Visa you could then apply or rather your wife applies for reunification of family, believe checks on suspect "arranged marriages" a bit harder now.
Otherwise you apply for a extended or Resident visa from your nearest Portuguese Consulate


----------

